# Reg force Air Force careers with civilian transferable skills?



## Harshs95 (14 Nov 2021)

Hey everyone, I’m currently with the military police reserves. I’m 4 years in. I’m planning on switching to the regs for the rest of my career, other than military police what are some great occupations that have civilian transitioning skills?

I want to be prepared in case I one day decide the army life is no longer for me. 

Can anyone chime in please? I currently hold a bachelors in criminology but have an interest in finance, management, supply chain, project management , and most importantly aviation related jobs.

I was wondering if someone could chime in and help me brainstorm for my next big decision! Thanks.


----------



## dimsum (14 Nov 2021)

The obvious RCAF ones are Pilot and AEC (the ATC side, not so much the ABM side).

With your education, Log/Finance seems like a pretty good fit but I'm unsure how transferable it is to civilian industries.  I'm sure it is somewhat, just not 100%.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Nov 2021)

Any air technical trade- ie fixing aircraft.

You still have to challenge the civilian AME test, but you are most of the way there.


----------



## Quirky (14 Nov 2021)

No way in hell I’d go AME, just browse avcanada forums and see how “good” the pay and working conditions are. After I’m done with the RCAF I’m not touching the civy aviation world with a 10ft pole. Id rather drive a transport truck.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Nov 2021)

Quirky said:


> No way in hell I’d go AME, just browse avcanada forums and see how “good” the pay and working conditions are. After I’m done with the RCAF I’m not touching the civy aviation world with a 10ft pole. Id rather drive a transport truck.


So, what you are saying is that you are overpaid compared to your civilian counterparts?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Nov 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> So, what you are saying is that you are overpaid compared to your civilian counterparts?


That. Is. Gold.


----------



## Quirky (15 Nov 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> So, what you are saying is that you are overpaid compared to your civilian counterparts?


Oh hell yes.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2021)

Quirky said:


> Oh hell yes.


Not something I’d advertise loud and clear while the Air Tech pay is being reviewed.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Nov 2021)

Harshs95 said:


> Hey everyone, I’m currently with the military police reserves. I’m 4 years in. I’m planning on switching to the regs for the rest of my career, other than military police what are some great occupations that have civilian transitioning skills?
> 
> I want to be prepared in case I one day decide the army life is no longer for me.
> 
> ...



Not being in the Army is a great way to make sure that you're competitive for civilian jobs.

Just sayin'...


Vets Facing Difficult Transition to Civilian Jobs​





						Vets Facing Difficult Transition to Civilian Jobs
					

Nearly two-thirds of new veterans say they faced a difficult transition to civilian life, partly because they seem to be speaking a different language than the business leaders who might hire them.




					www.military.com


----------



## dimsum (15 Nov 2021)

Quirky said:


> Oh hell yes.


So in that case, has the RCAF looked into recruiting qualified AMEs?  Maybe as a "direct entry" and skip a bunch of training?

For example - recruit them and do BMQ, but PLAR the QL3 (or QL5 - whatever their specialty was)?


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Nov 2021)

dimsum said:


> So in that case, has the RCAF looked into recruiting qualified AMEs?  Maybe as a "direct entry" and skip a bunch of training?
> 
> For example - recruit them and do BMQ, but PLAR the QL3 (or QL5 - whatever their specialty was)?


We’d probably lose them when they read through AF-9001 maintenance qualifications and heard about being granted only PoM for a few years…


----------



## Quirky (15 Nov 2021)

dimsum said:


> So in that case, has the RCAF looked into recruiting qualified AMEs?  Maybe as a "direct entry" and skip a bunch of training?
> 
> For example - recruit them and do BMQ, but PLAR the QL3 (or QL5 - whatever their specialty was)?



Pretty sure they gave out cash bonuses to semi-skilled in the past, don’t know what’s the case now. Seeing the state of the Military now, you’ll need a lot more than just skip some training.



SupersonicMax said:


> Not something I’d advertise loud and clear while the Air Tech pay is being reviewed.



I don’t know of any other Air tech trades, nevermind trades in general, where you can make $70k+, benefits, pension, 4 weeks off, after only 4 years employment. Airliners don’t give you that AND allow you to come and go for personal admin during the work day. To say that Air techs are overcompensated compared to the civy side is putting it lightly. Whether they deserve it is a different matter.


----------



## kev994 (15 Nov 2021)

Quirky said:


> Pretty sure they gave out cash bonuses to semi-skilled in the past, don’t know what’s the case now. Seeing the state of the Military now, you’ll need a lot more than just skip some training.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know of any other Air tech trades, nevermind trades in general, where you can make $70k+, benefits, pension, 4 weeks off, after only 4 years employment. Airliners don’t give you that AND allow you to come and go for personal admin during the work day. To say that Air techs are overcompensated compared to the civy side is putting it lightly. Whether they deserve it is a different matter.


Where the heck are they all going then? Aren’t they leaving in droves?


----------



## Quirky (16 Nov 2021)

kev994 said:


> Where the heck are they all going then? Aren’t they leaving in droves?


Not for the airlines, likely careers unrelated to aviation.


----------



## Harshs95 (17 Nov 2021)

dimsum said:


> The obvious RCAF ones are Pilot and AEC (the ATC side, not so much the ABM side).
> 
> With your education, Log/Finance seems like a pretty good fit but I'm unsure how transferable it is to civilian industries.  I'm sure it is somewhat, just not 100%.


Does an AEC get to do ATC? Isn’t that reserved for the officers? That officer position isn’t hiring unfortunately.


----------



## dimsum (17 Nov 2021)

Harshs95 said:


> Does an AEC get to do ATC? Isn’t that reserved for the officers? That officer position isn’t hiring unfortunately.


AEC is the officer trade.  AC Op is the NCM trade. 

And yes, ATC is one part of AEC.  The other part is ABM (Air Battle Management, directing fighters to their targets).  I'm not sure if there is a civilian equivalent for the AC Op trade unfortunately. 

Given the huge turnover in AEC due to...well...transferring to the civilian sector, I am really surprised they're not hiring.  I'd check back with CFRC.


----------



## Harshs95 (17 Nov 2021)

dimsum said:


> AEC is the officer trade.  AC Op is the NCM trade.
> 
> And yes, ATC is one part of AEC.  The other part is ABM (Air Battle Management, directing fighters to their targets).  I'm not sure if there is a civilian equivalent for the AC Op trade unfortunately.
> 
> Given the huge turnover in AEC due to...well...transferring to the civilian sector, I am really surprised they're not hiring.  I'd check back with CFRC.


Looks like they are for direct entry and not component transfer.

Anyone know how long you must wait to reapply to the forces if you release,


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Nov 2021)

Harshs95 said:


> Looks like they are for direct entry and not component transfer.
> 
> Anyone know how long you must wait to reapply to the forces if you release,


I would strongly advice against releasing with the hope of getting into AEC.  It is an extremely difficult trade to get in and the failure rates are rather large.


----------



## dimsum (17 Nov 2021)

Harshs95 said:


> Looks like they are for direct entry and not component transfer.
> 
> Anyone know how long you must wait to reapply to the forces if you release,


As per my original reply, how about Logistics?


----------



## dapaterson (17 Nov 2021)

dimsum said:


> Given the huge turnover in AEC due to...well...transferring to the civilian sector, I am really surprised they're not hiring.  I'd check back with CFRC.


CFRC is generally not recruiting for DEO if there is no imminent DP1 training.  Occupations may open once training is scheduled.


----------



## Harshs95 (20 Nov 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> I would strongly advice against releasing with the hope of getting into AEC.  It is an extremely difficult trade to get in and the failure rates are rather large.



Very true statement, but you miss all the shots you don’t take.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Nov 2021)

Harshs95 said:


> Very true statement, but you miss all the shots you don’t take.


If you are okay being jobless if you don’t make it I guess go for it.


----------



## Harshs95 (20 Nov 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> If you are okay being jobless if you don’t make it I guess go for it.hm



I really appreciate the information. I’m just a  reservist, my full time job is in the trades. I just want to use my degree for something of interest in the caf. Unfortunately pilot/aec are the only trades that stick out to me.


----------

